# A-arm identification.



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

I found a set of upper n lower front control arms in a garage. they look like '64-'72 GM A- BODY, but I don't see any #s anywhere. just an L for left n R for right by the ball joint area. are there any part #s im not seeing somewhere?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Little late to this question, but can answer. There are no part numbers on the stock lwr arms. They can be identified visually, each style, by the size and shape of the rubber control arm bushings.

-original '64-65 lower arms had the smaller diam round bushings.

-the most common version of A body lwr control arm is found under all GM division '66-72 A body's & '69-72 GP's & has one round bushing and one oval bushing.

-the last style used two large diam round bushings. Was supposed to be used on real deal big block Chevelles and factory BBC powered El Caminos. Have pulled this style lwr arm from several 68-71 Chevelles that were 396 and 402 cars. Several of my longtime Chevelle restorer friends have noted one large round bushing lower arm along with one oval bushing lower arm under the same original chassis. hope this helps.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks. ill take a closer look at them n try to identify.


----------

